# Topics > Arts > Dance >  I-CARE-US by Fernando Nabais and Stephan Jurgens

## Airicist

projectoicareus.wordpress.com

vimeo.com/user6586159

----------


## Airicist

I-CARE-US at MONSTRA
March 27, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "I-CARE-US Projects Unites UAS with Ballet"

April 25, 2014

----------

